# Please help and advice



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Pls i am.applying for a waiver letter to enable me apply for GWP. Please can you kindly assist me on what to draft on the letter for why the labour certificate should be waived because i am quite confused on what to write?.... I am a secondary school teacher teaching maths and science. ...I currently hold a quota work.permit and want to switch to GWP. Pls helpÂ*......Also do u have an idea when DHA will release the critical skills new list expected in april but no one as seen or heard about it.... My skill is on the draft list i saw but unfortunately its not yet official yet.... I have till september 11 2019 to get a new permit as thats when my quota work permit will expire. Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

[QUO.... I have till september 11 2019 to get a new permit as thats when my quota work permit will expire. Thanks[/QUOTE]

HI, Qoolay,

Just a quite general answer to your questions:

1. In terms of the waiver application. You need to demonstrate why your employer had to hire you as a foreigner rather than hiring a SA citizen/Permanent resident. What unique skills you have while no other SA citizen/PR has. How you can help develop the SA economy, improve the employment of local people, increase the export of goods/services to abroad, etc.

Since it is highly related to your personal situation, it is very difficult to tell how to prepare the motivational letter in you case. My recommendation is to discuss your case with some experienced agents/lawyers to prepare a convencing letter and all other supporting documents, such your SAQA, professional certificates, etc.

2. The newly proposed critical skills list.

It was said that it would be implemented in April, but you know the SA style, one delay after another, especial there was just a general election in early May. Now the new cabinet swore in, I guess the speed will pick up a bit.

In terms of the new skills list, what I heard on internet is that it will be much shorter than the current one.

https://www.workpermitsouthafrica.c...-critical-skills-list-expected-in-april-2019/


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Highly appreciated


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Qoonlay said:


> Pls i am.applying for a waiver letter to enable me apply for GWP. Please can you kindly assist me on what to draft on the letter for why the labour certificate should be waived because i am quite confused on what to write?.... I am a secondary school teacher teaching maths and science. ...I currently hold a quota work.permit and want to switch to GWP. Pls helpÂ*......Also do u have an idea when DHA will release the critical skills new list expected in april but no one as seen or heard about it.... My skill is on the draft list i saw but unfortunately its not yet official yet.... I have till september 11 2019 to get a new permit as thats when my quota work permit will expire. Thanks


Hi Qoonlay

Why do you want a GWP over your Quota. 

how long have your quota work permit for? A quota work permit allows you to apply for PRP without waiting for 5 years like General Work permit. Also doesn't require labour certificate. 

instead of downgrading to GWP why not apply for a PRP SECTION 27(A) - APPLICANTS WITH QUOTA WORK PERMIT. Then in the interim you apply for renewal of the Quota which in this case will be Critical Skills Visa which replaced Quota. 

i did the above process in October 2017 and August 2018 i collected my PRP, December 2018 i collected my ID.


----------

